# Catasetum Dagny sibs 2015



## AdamD (May 15, 2015)

Whew! What a year for this group! An award out of the bunch thanks to good timing and persistence. Done by clonal name. Here we go!

Moonchild- 3/28- 12 flowers- The one that allowed me to name the hybrid (thanks to Fred Clarke)









Bastian- 4/10- 11 flowers- Nice smoky color









Rockbiter- 4/12- 11 flowers- gives many divisions









Artax AM/AOS- 5/1- 16 flowers- My first AOS award!!! This pic is of the second spike, I didn't get a pic of the first one before sending it on it's treacherous journey, unfortunately









Fantastica- 5/4- 9 flowers- The best of the clones in my opinion. The runt of the bunch, hopefully this year it will catch up. Color on first pic is true









Falkor- 5/14- 19 flowers- The beast! First blooming for this plant. Over 4' (1.3m+/-) from leaf tip to last flower









Until next year...


----------



## JeanLux (May 16, 2015)

Wow, what a series of beauties, large beauties!!!! Congratulations!!!! Jean


----------



## Ozpaph (May 16, 2015)

Love the last 2 especially


----------



## Marco (May 16, 2015)

Love the Fantastica thanks


----------



## rbedard (May 16, 2015)

Love Catasetinae; great cross and growing.


----------



## Secundino (May 16, 2015)

Fantastic beast!


----------



## Justin (May 16, 2015)

excellent!!"


----------



## bcostello (May 16, 2015)

All of these are very nice. I love the catasetums, too.


----------



## My Green Pets (May 16, 2015)

Can I have a division of Falkor please


----------



## AdamD (May 16, 2015)

Thanks everyone! 



CambriaWhat said:


> Can I have a division of Falkor please



Incidentally I do have a division of this, but it is on it's way to Fred Clarke... I'll keep you in mind for the next one.


----------



## SlipperFan (May 16, 2015)

Wonderful flowers!


----------



## NYEric (May 16, 2015)

All nice, thanks for sharing and congrats.


----------



## paphioboy (May 18, 2015)

Wow! Interesting variation from the same batch.. I wonder if the inheritance of colour in catasetum is understood.. I love the 'Fantastica' and 'Falkor' clones..


----------



## AdamD (May 18, 2015)

I believe color inheritance is insanely variable with this group. I doubt it has been mapped or traced. Form seems to be a crap-shoot as well. Both follow general guidelines, but the parameters are wide. Interesting, because I don't believe you see this much variation among it's cousins (clowesia, cycnoches), with mormodes being an exception. Much color variation, but form is fairly consistent in my eyes.


----------

